# Temporary(?) Medtronic Reservoir Shortage



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 24, 2013)

Just a bit of a 'heads up' for any 5 series Veo users.

I had a delivery a week ago of sets and reservoirs where the sets arrived but the reservoirs didn't and were marked 'back order'. I called to ask and was told the delivery was late into the warehouse and they would send them out as soon as possible.

A week later and I've called again, still no expected delivery date. 

I still have a few left, and their advice is to completely fill the reservoirs I have left (I usually only need to half fill them for the recommended 3 day usage limit) to stretch out my remaining supplies. Apparently they have some emergency stocks and can send me a handful if I'm desparate.

But just in case any of you have left ordering a little late - don't rely on Medtronic's usual speedy service for reservoirs


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Mike. We take things for granted to often


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Mike, I read somewhere that there is a shortage due to a manufacture problem. Can't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 24, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Mike, I read somewhere that there is a shortage due to a manufacture problem. Can't remember where I saw it though.



I was worried about that as I've heard similar things before so I asked that very question Sue! The Medtronic girl checked. She said no manufacturing problem logged on system, but that a delivery from the US to Europe was delayed?


----------



## bev (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Thanks - will order some soon so we dont have a gap - hopefully things will be back on track soon.Bev


----------



## Garthion (Jun 24, 2013)

I've still got about a month's supply at the moment so "should" be OK, hope that it's back on track by then


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 26, 2013)

My full quote of reservoirs turned up today - so hopefully Medtronic deliveries are back to normal for everyone


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> My full quote of reservoirs turned up today - so hopefully Medtronic deliveries are back to normal for everyone



Good news Mike, it's very worrying when things like that happen.


----------



## AlisonF (Jul 1, 2013)

I've just spoken to Medtronic about the reservoir issue - they're having to recall some lots of reservoirs, letters are going out this week to all their pumpers. In the meantime they're just managing their supply so that they can provide replacements and fill new orders as required, but they're ensuring everyone gets what they need.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 1, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> I've just spoken to Medtronic about the reservoir issue - they're having to recall some lots of reservoirs, letters are going out this week to all their pumpers. In the meantime they're just managing their supply so that they can provide replacements and fill new orders as required, but they're ensuring everyone gets what they need.



Thanks Alison

Is that letter in addition to or the same as the strange one in circulation at the moment about not getting liquid on the top of the reservoir when you disconnect the little blue thinghy?


----------



## chandler (Jul 9, 2013)

I spoke to Medtronic yesterday. They are sending one pack of reservoirs immediately and will replace the rest of my recalled order once they have sufficient stock of new reservoirs in the UK.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 9, 2013)

Glad to hear you'll have a few to keep you going Chandler 

Welcome to the forum!


----------

